# Yarn shops in Venice and Florence



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

I am so fortunate to be traveling again in October. Anyone know of yarn shops in Venice and /or Florence, Italy. I would love to get my hands in some beautiful italian yarn!

Also, any restaurant suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I have never travelled outside of th US so I can't help, but you have a great time. It sounds amazing. I have always wanted to go to Greece, but Italy and Venice would be wonderful too. Have a ride on a gondola for me.&#128525;


----------



## Anita1955 (Jan 6, 2013)

Obsessed said:


> I am so fortunate to be traveling again in October. Anyone know of yarn shops in Venice and /or Florence, Italy. I would love to get my hands in some beautiful italian yarn!
> 
> Also, any retaurant suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance


Can't help with yarn shops, but if you see tables outside, eat there! Most importantly, remember the "state" beverage of Venice is _prosecco_ - sold by the pitcher for about $5 U.S. - and should not be missed. Also, Venice has a fresh seafood market, so if you are not allergic to seafood or shellfish, order the mussels. And if you're awake at about 5:00am, visit the market itself! Florence is Europe's "leather capital," so if you're in the market for new boots, shoes or purses, here's your chance. You're gonna love those two cities - they're my favorite Italian cities.


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

For some reason, I don't know why, I never looked for yarn shops in either city. I do however, remember an excellent little restaurant in Florence named Zaza's! Food was excellent and dessert, Tiramisu, was to die for! I don't remember the address but it was easy walking distance from our hotel which was not far from The Ponte Vecchio. All of Florence points of interest are in walking distance. The Duomo is breathtaking, in fact the whole city is. The little winding streets in Venice are fun to explore. You have made me reminisce over the two trips my ddh and I made twice to Italy. Both Venice and Florence are magical. I know you will enjoy your trip
,


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Anita and Katzeh! I will put all of your suggestions in my iPad notes!


----------



## Anita1955 (Jan 6, 2013)

Obsessed said:


> Thanks Anita and Katzeh! I will put all of your suggestions in my iPad notes!


Oh, and to that end (the iPad), the Italians are more than liberal with sharing wifi network passwords. Nearly every little coffee shop or street cafe has wifi and are happy to share log-ins if you ask. My eldest son's theory is that the more stable the economy, the less likely you'll get free wifi. (Germany and Austria charged a fortune for wifi, Italy, Hungary, Czech Republic had it free for the asking!)


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

I've been to both cities....I don't remember seeing any yarn shops...to busy looking at everything else! :-D 
Our way of finding good restaurants...we ask at the hotels, where they like to eat...not where they think tourists would like...then if there are really busy ones and people eating outside....look at what they are eating. Most all resturants have the menus posted outside. You will find amazing food matter your method of looking!


----------



## Kawall99 (May 22, 2013)

Just back from Florence just google yarn shops Florence and they come up.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Saw this last week (KP, Ravelry, Facebook?? Don't remember where). Venice Yarn Shop. LELLABELLA San Marco 3718. Calle della Mandola. Between Rialto Bridge, Fenice Theatre, and St Marks Square. +39 041 522 5152. At end of Calle, before the bridge, a little hidden on left.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you MartiG. That's an area I'm sure we will be near. I'll look for it!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

I was there twice many years ago. Beautiful cities and very fresh food., Can't help you with the restaurant because I don't remember the names we had a tour guide. But definitely leather is the place in Florence. Have a great time.


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

There is a small yarn shop very near the big outside market in Florence. It is in a building and you must walk down an inside flight of steps to it. Lots of standard polyester yarns and some nice wool and mohair blends. I think 4-5 customers would be a crowd there.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

YourLuckyEwe said:


> There is a small yarn shop very near the big outside market in Florence. It is in a building and you must walk down an inside flight of steps to it. Lots of standard polyester yarns and some nice wool and mohair blends. I think 4-5 customers would be a crowd there.


Thanks, will check it out if I'm nearby!


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

Have a lovely trip..we were there a few years ago but like other posters was not looking for yarn shops...


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

Try this link: http://www.planetpurl.com/planetpurl/static/showpage.htm?showpage=directory_Italy

This one too: http://lellabellavenezia.com/about-us/


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks, Larkster!


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

Sure thing. I was recently cruising northern Europe, the Baltic area, and contacted someone on KP for a place to go to in Oslo. WE FOUND THE SHOP and I bought some yarn. Then I also found 2 places in Finland and purchased yarn there too. 

Have a great time! And if you get overwhelmed with the yarn...always remember what I do. I always at least buy sock yarn!! Then I have a pair of socks to remember the city where I bought it!! Happy knitting!


----------

